# Two New Herbicides For 2018.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/article/two-new-herbicides-available-in-2018-naa-sonja-begemann/


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I was at a Growers meeting and they told us there will not be any herbicides for at least 5 years. They said anything that comes out that would appear to be new is just a reformulation of an old active ingredient or a combination of two or more active ingredients. I'll have to do a little research here to see if these are actually new


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

endrow said:


> I was at a Growers meeting and they told us there will not be any herbicides for at least 5 years. They said anything that comes out that would appear to be new is just a reformulation of an old active ingredient or a combination of two or more active ingredients. I'll have to do a little research here to see if these are actually new


Here is a good place to start your research;

"Elevore has a new active ingredient-Arylex active-which has a unique binding affinity and provides systematic control of broadleaves," says Lindsey Hecht, Dow herbicide product manager.

Regards, Mike


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

I've been looking at elevore since last fall, waiting for my state to approve the label which has been done. I was surprised to see they wanted it mixed with gly or other similar products as my understanding it was a complete burndown requiring only some crop oil. And I'm really liking the price and for me at 3ozs acre means little to handle and comes in at just under $10 an acre. Only downfall is I don't see water hemp on the label, may be checking into everprex.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

pede58 said:


> I've been looking at elevore since last fall, waiting for my state to approve the label which has been done. I was surprised to see they wanted it mixed with gly or other similar products as my understanding it was a complete burndown requiring only some crop oil. And I'm really liking the price and for me at 3ozs acre means little to handle and comes in at just under $10 an acre. Only downfall is I don't see water hemp on the label, may be checking into everprex.


It is good to see new product for these resistant weeds . The EverPreX I read the advertisements on it and some say it is a post emergence product (in crop? ) and then read its label and there is not a lot of focus on post emergence .. And of course its name is pre .


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

My rep told me it's a residual and that would be great but I need to spray in may and don't think it will hold till late June or July when the hemp comes on. Kind of sounded the everprex might be a relabeled product as he has generic counterpart.


----------

